# Did you know you were expecting twins before your scan?



## JayleighAnn

I've got this niggling feeling I'm having twins, and I can't seem to shake it

I've got 4 weeks till my 12 week scan, they will be able to tell me then wont they?

But I'm convinced its twin boys, and I just wondered if anyone else had a feeling about twins and it was confirmed?


----------



## baboo

I had no idea until my 12 week scan, it never even entered by head!, good luck for your scan!
xx


----------



## dawny690

JayleighAnn said:


> I've got this niggling feeling I'm having twins, and I can't seem to shake it
> 
> I've got 4 weeks till my 12 week scan, they will be able to tell me then wont they?
> 
> But I'm convinced its twin boys, and I just wondered if anyone else had a feeling about twins and it was confirmed?

Are you hoping it is hun? GL and hope you get told the news you want to hear, couldnt you ask them for a reasurrance scan? x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm not sure how I feel about it, twins seem a bit daunting to me if I'm honest, I can't have a reasurrance scan as we're NHS not private so they wont give me one before my 12 week one unless there is a problem


----------



## dawny690

Awww hun big :hug: coming your way hope your able to put your mind at rest soon what date is your scan? x


----------



## 2plustwins

JayleighAnn said:


> I've got this niggling feeling I'm having twins, and I can't seem to shake it
> 
> I've got 4 weeks till my 12 week scan, they will be able to tell me then wont they?
> 
> But I'm convinced its twin boys, and I just wondered if anyone else had a feeling about twins and it was confirmed?

I had a feeling I was pregnant with twins right after I got a :bfp: at 5 weeks. Two days later I starting having severe migraines for three weeks straight, one or more per day. We (my family and I) kept saying either it's twins or it's one big girl with all those hormones (they make my migraines worse during pregnancy). I had my first scan at 10 weeks, and there they were, two little round marbles (heads). What a site. All year before I got pregnant we were all saying watch when you/I get pregnant it'll be twins.....:baby::baby:oh boy were we right! More precisely.....oh twin girls:crib::crib:, were we all right!

Congratulations on your pregnancy and good luck at your first scan.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Dawn I've got just over 3 weeks till my scan, 17th December

And thank you 2plustwins, I've not had head aches, but I'm fatigued and nausated 24/7 (literally) and obviously as it's my first I have nothing to compare it with so I don't know if it could be?


----------



## dawny690

Awwww hun hopefully the 3 weeks go fast for you at least we have the meet on the 4th to take your mind off it hun x


----------



## Ann-Marie

Oooh.. one to watch !!! :D 
GL hun... it's scary, but you get used to the idea. Mia was a twin until 7-9 weeks... then I lost one. I was terrified when they forst said twins... but then I was sooo excited !!! :hug:


----------



## susan_1981

I'm a twin and I'm wondering if I'm going to have them. My stomach is soooo big and my mum is convinced I'm having twins. She said that when she went to the docs at 3 months, he thought she had her dates wrong because she was so big. I suppose if twins runs in yours or OH's family then it's a strong possibility. My mum said that having twins was actually suprisingly alot easier than she thought.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Theres no twins on my side, but on Oh's mums and dads side (his cousin has just had indentical girl twins, and his other cousin has had non identical boy twins this year)

I'm just really scared of having twins mostly due to giving birth to two babies!


----------



## doc123

hey- i just knew it was twins last time- unfortunately we lost them.. but i just knew from about 5 weeks..they say a lot of women just kinda know...good luck- let us know how it goes!!! 

i'm preggo again but 4+4 weeks now again but terrified it might be more than one again.. i have a sneaky suspicion it might be as having loads and loads of stretching and very very very positive pregnancy test at 10dpo which is pretty early for a really clear test.. i will have scan next week to check all ok as had 3mc now....

good luck with scan!!! let us know....never know it might be triplets!!!!!!
we were shocked last time when we foudn out it was twins but there is loads of support out there... and its totally do-able... it was a shock but just when we got used to the idea they died at 10 weeks...you will be able to cope if you have twins... have faith in yourself- you will be able to do it if it is twins!!!


----------



## pikey

YES YES YES i knew that summat wasn't right..... i'd had 2 previous preggies which both turned out to be girls.... when i was 4 weeks into my 3rd preggy i said to Dp that i was either having a boy or twinnies coz i felt so different ... at 6 weeks i was admitted to hospital with sickness - they scanned me coz hormone level was so high and the outcome was twin girls.... teeeheeheee im currently 9 weeks into my 4th preggy and having strange feelings againLOL.... scan is 22 dec so ill have to wait till then....


----------



## pikey

I'm just really scared of having twins mostly due to giving birth to two babies![/QUOTE]

I was scared to.... but the twin birth turned out to be the most relaxed and calm birth ever.... i had an epidural from start to finish and it was a dream..... im hoping for the same sort of birth again this time round...


----------



## emzlouize

i was 6 weeks when we found out and i didnt have a clue was really shocked xx


----------



## aSh_x0x

pikey said:


> I'm just really scared of having twins mostly due to giving birth to two babies!

giving birth to 2 babies isnt the hard part, its getting one out and then the other just flys out! literally..or at least thats how my mum describes it lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well there was only one baby at the scan....and I'm pleased and relieved lol


----------



## itsmelou1984

i had no idea at all...no doubled symptoms (apparently people get em worse with twins) i had no 'early' bfp and i just thought i was having a boy as i felt so different from having my girl...i only found out yesterday and they couldnt tell me if they were identical or not :(


----------



## lyndseyb2909

i found out at 9 weeks i was having twins. I as really ill and my mam being a midwife got a scan early for me. luckly it was because i was having 2


----------



## smith87999

So this is my 4th pregnacy and I have been nausous since I first found out(actually that is why I took the test)... HcG levels said I was between 3-4 weeks I am nausous all day and night each and everyday... with my three boys I was nausous from week 10-18... and man am I moody which I wasn't with either of the other pregnancies... just makes me think prego with a girl... or twins... this pregnancy is very different for me... also I just had a d&C on 10/23 and never had a period... so I am just nervous that there will be a healthy happy baby in there... my appt is Jan 9... the waiting stinks...


----------



## smith87999

(this goes with the above reply) I forgot to say that I am now 6-7 weeks prego


----------



## bonit

We were TTC, so i made a wee on the stick before the appropiate time. Two days in fact and it showed positive. I only had an appointment with my dr two weeks later but couldnt shake the feeling that its twins. ( i had two mc before the girls and sort of wished for twins, atonement babies really). At my 6wk scan only one showed up but i was very ill and miserable and went back at 11 wks. Well there they were two perfect little sacs. I couldnt be happier and the saying "be carefull what you wish for" rang true. So sometimes your gut feel can be right. I will hold thumbs for you


----------



## alloyd519

I didn't have a feeling, but my husband did. About a week before our first ultrasound he just came out of no where and said "We're having twins" and I was like yeah right. I knew we were having a girl, little did I know it was two girls!


----------



## turbo_mom

Did all of you have twins running on either side of your family? I took my CB test at 13DPO and got a strong line. Twins don't run on my side of the family. But i'm already nautious and so so tired!!! How likely is it to occur with someone who doesn't have twins on either side of the family?


----------



## Naya69

turbo_mom said:


> did all of you have twins running on either side of your family? I took my cb test at 13dpo and got a strong line. Twins don't run on my side of the family. But i'm already nautious and so so tired!!! How likely is it to occur with someone who doesn't have twins on either side of the family?

it could happen to anyone chick xx


----------



## itsmelou1984

my mum and uncle are twins, my dad and other uncle are twins, and my dad's twin had twins! so ya could say they're pretty close in my family :) x x


----------



## emmad339

It's strange but I had a niggling feeling that it could be twins. I don't know why because there is no history of twins on either side but it was just a gut feeling that I had. Mine were confirmed at 6+5 and have a little piccie aswell I wasn't experiencing any problems to justify having an early scan but I have a fantastic GP who could see how concerned I was this time round after suffering a m/c last time so she contacted the midwife on Tuesday, who got me booked in for this morning. Have only known I'm pregnant for a week so it's all happened really quickly.


----------



## Naya69

emmad339 said:


> It's strange but I had a niggling feeling that it could be twins. I don't know why because there is no history of twins on either side but it was just a gut feeling that I had. Mine were confirmed at 6+5 and have a little piccie aswell I wasn't experiencing any problems to justify having an early scan but I have a fantastic GP who could see how concerned I was this time round after suffering a m/c last time so she contacted the midwife on Tuesday, who got me booked in for this morning. Have only known I'm pregnant for a week so it's all happened really quickly.

congrats have you done a thread with the picture in i would love to have a look i love havin a look a twinny pics xxx


----------



## itsmelou1984

awww how cute, i was 11 week when i found out, few days before xmas...nice lil shock lol x x


----------



## earthangel

i wont find out until I give birth if im right about there being 2 babies in there,im having unassisted pregnancy and birth,so we shall see x


----------



## emmad339

Naya69 said:


> congrats have you done a thread with the picture in i would love to have a look i love havin a look a twinny pics xxx

I have tried to upload my picture but am having problems with it at the moment - it keeps saying the file is too big. Not sure what I'm doing wrong lol


----------



## Naya69

emmad339 said:


> Naya69 said:
> 
> 
> congrats have you done a thread with the picture in i would love to have a look i love havin a look a twinny pics xxx
> 
> I have tried to upload my picture but am having problems with it at the moment - it keeps saying the file is too big. Not sure what I'm doing wrong lolClick to expand...

have you tryed putting them onto photobucket if not you can resize the photo on photobucket befour you upload them onto here ive done this myself with my avatar xxx


----------

